# Anesthesia-how many should be coded per hour



## markowitzm@mmri-ny.com (Feb 29, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how many reports should be coded per hour.  Just an average.

I had heard 80 per hour for both anesthesia and pain management together.

Can someone shed some light on this for me and let me know what you feel is an average amount per hour per coder.  

Thanks so much Marcia


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 29, 2012)

I have heard the average to be between 100-150 per day.


----------



## JudyW (Feb 29, 2012)

I also have heard it to be about 100 - 150 per day not per hour.  80 per hour sounds like a lot to code in that lenght of time. Just my opinion.


----------



## sherrm12 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Anesthesia coding per hour*

With a mixture of both anesthesia and pain patients, average of coding both cpt and icd-9s plus entering all information (dos, performing md, time, etc.)into a database is about 10 per hour.  If just coding both cpt and icd-9s without entering all information into database, about 20 per hour.


----------



## hgolfos (Jun 14, 2012)

Our Anesthesia coders have a goal of 188 per day.  Some days they reach it and some days they don't depending on the complexity of the charges.  Pain management is about half that, as it is more complex.  I agree with all of those above, 80 per hour seems extreme, and would probably cause an excessive amount of errors, even for a seasoned anesthesia coder.


----------



## cindyt (Jun 15, 2012)

I am an anesthesia/pain management coder.  The office I work requires a minimum of 125 charges to be coded per day.


----------



## dnostdahl (Jun 27, 2012)

*Claims per day*

I have heard from MGMA should be between 150 to 200 claims per day. So that would be 19 to 25 claims per hours. We try to do a minimum of 150 claims per day per biller/coder.


----------



## baskarsiva (Aug 27, 2014)

*Anesthesia /Hour*

I have been in anesthesia for 5+years my suggestion for this anesthesia per hour  is 20. Since we need to enter all the details of the patient like, ICD , CPT / ASA physicial status ,Modifiers, PQRS, flat fee procedure and more over all the charts are not same we may face difficulty in some charts so will take time..!!

If 20 / hour then quality will be good...!! 

Baskar Sivaprakasam CPC , CANPC


----------



## Udhaya (Aug 28, 2014)

*anesthesia per hour*

Hi ,

My opinion is the average charts per hour would be 20 if it is with the operative report with the anesthesia record

otherwise if we can code only by the anesthesia record then we can  go ahead with 30-32 charts per hour

Thank you so much

Udhayakumari- BPT,CPC,CPC-H
ICD-10 certified coder


----------



## RAJAMURUGAN (Aug 28, 2014)

we can code 30 per hour if purely aneshesia record/ charge sheet available. if received with operative report we can code 20 per hour.

thanks,
Rajamurugan.G, BPT, CPC.,


----------



## akj (Aug 28, 2014)

I think 100-150 is a reasonable number if coding from operative reports, depending on the quality of the documentation and the complexity of the cases, and providing there aren't other job duties thrown in the mix.


----------



## hmholland (Apr 22, 2022)

Does anyone have a going rate of Anesthesia per chart pricing? If billing someone as a contractor?


----------

